# Reformed Pastors



## JS116 (Jan 5, 2012)

Anybody know any reformed Presbyterian pastors who have a exhaustive list of sermons archived online?I like Ligon Duncans sermons but I need more of John Piper list of sermons haha...


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 5, 2012)

The following can be found on SermonAudio

Albert N. Martin

Jim Savastio

Edward (Ted) Donnelly


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 6, 2012)

If you're interested in reading sermons, there are over 800 now available at TheSeed.info


----------



## Bethel (Jan 6, 2012)

I have greatly benefited from the sermons of Art Azurdia: Spirit Empowered Preaching

While you are at SermonAudio, I would also check out the sermons of Bob Brown. I really appreciated his sermons on the ESV and the New Covenant.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jan 6, 2012)

listen to Joel Beeke's sermons on sermonaudio.com


----------



## JS116 (Jan 6, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> listen to Joel Beeke's sermons on sermonaudio.com



I have been listening to Joel Beeke for a minute now and love his sermons.

But,I'm looking more of a Presbyterian government type of pastor to hear preach.From my understanding of Heritage church their not quite Presbyterian in their government,feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.

The reason I am is because I would like to hear a pastor preach passionately from the reformed Presbyterian position.I hear more confessional 1689ers preach more passionately than I do presbyterians for some reason and I wanted to find out if it's just the ones I'm listening to.


----------



## Afterthought (Jan 6, 2012)

JS116 said:


> The reason I am is because I would like to hear a pastor preach passionately from the reformed Presbyterian position.I hear more confessional 1689ers preach more passionately than I do presbyterians for some reason and I wanted to find out if it's just the ones I'm listening to.


What do you mean by "passionately"? One may consider another "passionate" whom others do not. Didn't Jonathan Edwards preach "dispassionately" (anyone with more knowledge, correct me if I'm wrong)?

Anyway, for reformed presbyterian sermons, I suppose you could just look for our PB pastors and use google to find a bunch of them.  I know Joshua has posted sermons from CCRPC on several occasions. I remember seeing someone having a link to sermons from the RPCS in their signature. I suppose you could also check out some sermons from the RPCI. Sometimes, Church websites will have links to sermons, like the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland and the WPCUS (though I'm not sure they or you would classify them as "reformed presbyterians;" I mention them as an example). For some sermons from the denomination you are heading toward, I remember stumbling across a few here, and I remember finding some sermons on various OPC congregational websites. You could also probably search the "Preaching" forum and its subforum for others. There was a recommended one done by a reformed presbyterian pastor here recently.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2012)

JS116 said:


> The reason I am is because I would like to hear a pastor preach passionately from the reformed Presbyterian position.I hear more confessional 1689ers preach more passionately than I do presbyterians for some reason and I wanted to find out if it's just the ones I'm listening to.



Shawn, I think you are wondering about some perspectives you might be missing because you attend a Baptist church? 

Regarding "passionately preaching", I have heard this thought before - that Baptists tend to "be more passionate" than Presbyterians. But, are we merely talking about the actual delivery (oratory)?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2012)

You can find LOTS of sermons and other theological study material (lecture series) from R.C. Sproul at his ministry website.


----------



## JS116 (Jan 6, 2012)

Tim said:


> JS116 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I am is because I would like to hear a pastor preach passionately from the reformed Presbyterian position.I hear more confessional 1689ers preach more passionately than I do presbyterians for some reason and I wanted to find out if it's just the ones I'm listening to.
> ...



Yes that's what I speaking in terms of delivery,you might be right i guess the baptist preachers I hear like John Piper or Paul Washer, are more i guess passionate and illustrative through their speech.

Me and my friend the OPC church that i'm trying to transfer to were discussing it,we agreed on the differences of style of preaching,It just seems like alot of presbyterian preachers seem to preach in a monotone voice throughout the sermon,and if you aren't actively taking notes you might accidentally catch yourself dozing off haha.I'm not saying passionately like they don't believe what they say or love Christ,no these are brothers who surely do,but their preaching style has little to no emotion,they could be theologically ON POINT,but if you were not familiar with the things the spoke of it would just go over your head.

I guess I cant really give a clear description,I want to say preaching passionately in a way without crossing the lines of being charismatic,but also preaching in a way that keeps the listeners attentive. Hope i'm making some sort of sense,if not disregard this haha


----------



## JP Wallace (Jan 6, 2012)

Prof Edward Donnelly is the man for you.

Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church(NI) - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 6, 2012)

Try
Rev. Jess Stanfield
Zion Presbyterian Church. (RPCUS)
Macon, Georgia

You can find him on Sermon Audio


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't listen to a lot of sermons on the internet but one Pastor I love listening to who is a Reformed and Presbyterian guy is Joe Morecraft III. I love listening to him. He is very easy to listen to. He also did a whole series on the Westminster Larger Catechism that you can listen to. 

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...hism&keyworddesc=Westminster+Larger+Catechism

Chalcedon Presbyterian Church - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Jack K (Jan 6, 2012)

I think your observation tht Baptists tend to have a more passionate or even fiery delivery style is generally correct. I like that style, too, and catch myself listening to fiery Baptists like Art Azurdia or Paul Washer instead of fellow Presbyterians.

Have you tried Sinclair Ferguson? Among prominent preachers, he's about the most passionate Presbyterian, style-wise, I can think of at the moment.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2012)

Jack, you need to listen to Dr. Morecraft. He sure gets fired up.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 6, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Jack, you need to listen to Dr. Morecraft. He sure gets fired up.



I'll give him a try.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jan 7, 2012)

I would like to put a URCNA pastor in the mix. Rev. Sawtelle All Saints Reformed Church.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 7, 2012)

Tullian Tchividjian is really good as well.


----------



## Edward (Jan 7, 2012)

Third Millennium has a broad range of BR to more confessional guys collected here:

Speakers featured on Third Millennium

A tiny bit of Sinclair Ferguson, a lot of Richard Pratt, some household names, some seminary profs, and some guys who toil in smaller fields. If you like Duncan, there should be a lot for you there. 

Should be enough there to keep you occupied for decades. Also sorts by scripture on that site. 

Many of the larger PCA churches have extensive libraries as well, although this list appears to pull from there.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jan 8, 2012)

My favorite preacher in the whole wide world is Eric Alexander from Scotland, a Presbyterian. Here's a link to many of his sermons:

Welcome | Eric Alexander


----------

